# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Epernay

## PIRATE40

Anyone been here? Thinking about doing the champagne region tour. Best time of year?

----------


## charlieh

Did a road trip from Paris - summer time.  Visited Moet and walking down to the cellars made it worth our visit.

Nice country to drive through as well.

----------

